# Mou:"Bassissima qualità e VAR discutibile. Ho detto no al Milan".



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".

*Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


----------



## uolfetto (6 Gennaio 2022)

Confrontate questo atteggiamento da piangina con quello di Maldini prima della partita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Interista nel sangue, a casa e suca


----------



## Prealpi (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati".


Sempre fedele al suo personaggio di frignone


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati".


Facevi più bella figura a fermarti a bassissima partita a livello tecnico


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ma sei proprio un poveraccio. Sei povero dentro. Sei una persona triste


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati".


Mi dispiace perché mi è simpatico come personaggio. Ma da un po' di tempo ormai è davvero penoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico".



Ha poco da recriminare. Espulsioni sacrosante, rigori sacrosanti.
Ne manca uno a testa: Su Krunic e su Ibanez.


----------



## Giofa (6 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Confrontate questo atteggiamento da piangina con quello di Maldini prima della partita.


Per qualcuno è un male l'atteggiamento di Paolo


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

sentite con quale enfasi parla, senza rabbia ma sembra un copione

se si vede che cambia traiettoria, che vai cercando ?


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico".


Eppure ci sono tanti tifosi a cui piace questo atteggiamento. A me per nulla, se qualcuno al Milan parlasse in questo modo non leggerei neanche le interviste.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".


.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno è un male l'atteggiamento di Paolo


Si poi magari son gli stessi che dicono Mou penoso perché si lamenta sempre....


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

il gobbo barzagli l'appoggia


----------



## First93 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Il solito, la colpa non è mai dei suoi è sempre degli arbitri. Ogni tanto potrebbe anche fare i complimenti ai vincitori...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".


In molti che criticano maldini forse preferirebbero questo stile comunicativo?
Mourinho perdente nato, uomo triste.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

Mou è bollito ma la Roma è imbarazzante in troppi elementi. 
Hanno poi un atteggiamento in campo sbagliato. 
Tipico dell'ambiente romano.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno è un male l'atteggiamento di Paolo


De gustibus.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

la roma non è stata derubata oggi, che c'entra queste cose che dite con il paragone con Maldini ?
se avessimo vinto rubacchiando sarebbe stato corretto parlare così forse, peraltro Maldini spesso neanche parla dopo la partita ma solo prima
tre goal, due traverse, un rigore sbagliato e altre occasioni mancate


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".


Spiaze!!


----------



## Gamma (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".



Ma è colpa di Chiffi/VAR se Mancini falcia Leao, praticamente come ultimo uomo, davanti alla porta, da ammonito oltretutto?

È colpa di Chiffi/VAR se Karsdrop fa lo stesso a Theo ai limiti dell'area di rigore?

Mou, piangi meno e lavora di più sulla tua squadra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti che criticano maldini forse preferirebbero questo stile comunicativo?
> Mourinho perdente nato, uomo triste.



Esiste una via di mezzo,ricordatevelo.

Da una parte abbiamo uno che lo prende in cù costantemente e non parla mai di arbitro ed errori arbitrali.
E la classe arbitrale,vedendo la passività del soggetto,ne approfitta in ogni occasione.
Dall'altra parte abbiamo un perdente nato che farnetica anche prima delle partite per fomentare/giustificare la sua squadra.

Io gradirei una via di mezzo.
Non parlare e lamentarsi per ogni singolo episodio,ma parlare (e farsi sentire) quando gli episodi iniziano ad essere inaccettabili (come la combo campionato+champions di qualche mese fa)


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

*Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure ci sono tanti tifosi a cui piace questo atteggiamento. A me per nulla, se qualcuno al Milan parlasse in questo modo non leggerei neanche le interviste.


Non mi pare sia come dici tu.
I tifosi si lamentano perchè di fronte a errori palesi contro di noi i dirigenti stanno zitti, Mourinho vede furti arbitrali dove non ci sono.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno è un male l'atteggiamento di Paolo


Per me è un assoluto incoerente Maldini,colui che rifiutò Fassone perché il progetto non era serio e che disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte se il Milan ci avesse impiegato tanto a vincere,mentre quello che voleva vincere se n'è andato davvero,leggi Zorro Boban.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Sei proprio un interista, una mer*a! Mi dispiace solo nn aver fatto più goal per ridicolizzarti ancora di più! 3 goal fatti, 2 traverse, 2 espulsioni procurate e abbiamo giocato senza difesa...e ancora parla! Vai in pensione, buffone!


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


A qualcuno questo personaggio piace, anche qualche milanista che avrebbe preferito lui al nostro. 
Per me uno così non dovrebbe nemmeno fare l'allenatore professionista. Per l'atteggiamento antisportivo che ha ed ha sempre avuto, varrebbe si e no la terza categoria.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


Bassissima figura di un personaggio piccolo. Ti ci è voluto il pallottoliere tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2022)

Onestamente per me è sempre stato un sopravvalutato fin dagli esordi. Personaggio odioso e perdente nell'anima, nonostante abbia vinto qualcosa. 

È come un morto di fame che diventa ricco, ma che continua a vivere come morto di fame.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Eppure ci sono tanti tifosi a cui piace questo atteggiamento.* A me per nulla, se qualcuno al Milan parlasse in questo modo non leggerei neanche le interviste.


credo di non conoscerne nemmeno uno.

il 1o rigore c'era, il 2o si poteva anche lasciare andare, soprattutto il rosso.
2 su 2 mou ci vediamo il prossimo anno, se non sarai stato esonerato.


----------



## Giofa (6 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per me è un assoluto incoerente Maldini,colui che rifiutò Fassone perché il progetto non era serio e che disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte se il Milan ci avesse impiegato tanto a vincere,mentre quello che voleva vincere se n'è andato davvero,leggi Zorro Boban.


A me sembra che Maldini dica una cosa diversa ossia che l'epoca degli acquisti a suon di milioni di Berlusconi è finita, non che non voglia vincere,anzi


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per me è un assoluto incoerente Maldini,colui che rifiutò Fassone perché il progetto non era serio e che disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte se il Milan ci avesse impiegato tanto a vincere,mentre quello che voleva vincere se n'è andato davvero,leggi Zorro Boban.


Perché era serio il Progetto di Fassone?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Esiste una via di mezzo,ricordatevelo.
> 
> Da una parte abbiamo uno che lo prende in cù costantemente e non parla mai di arbitro ed errori arbitrali.
> E la classe arbitrale,vedendo la passività del soggetto,ne approfitta in ogni occasione.
> ...


giustificare i silenzi ridicoli di paolo prendendo per esempio quel buffone di mourinho è da chi ormai per difendere l'indifendibile non sa proprio più cosa dire.
non c'entrano proprio niente questi 2 casi tra loro.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*



Una vittoria contro questo soggetto vale il triplo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2022)

Sono due atteggiamenti estremi che non vanno bene.
Sia quello di Maldini, sia quello di MouFrigno.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché era serio il Progetto di Fassone?


No,ma il progetto "Atalanta" o "divento il torino di Milano" non è migliore di quello,solo che ora gli va bene perché ha il bastone del comando.


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


Ci mancava questo qui insieme a bonucci capitano...


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


E niente, non ce la fa a non parlare dell'arbitro..  

Ciao, pezzo di inter


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


Bla bla bla….ciao ridicolo.


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No,ma il progetto "Atalanta" o "divento il torino di Milano" non è migliore di quello,solo che ora gli va bene perché ha il bastone del comando.


È un progetto


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono due atteggiamenti estremi che non vanno bene.
> Sia quello di Maldini, sia quello di MouFrigno.


Io mi tengo Maldini. Comunque non ho mai visto sbraitare nemmeno Marotta per dire.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2022)

Tra l'altro sia il primo giallo di Karsdorp sia quello di Mancini sono dovuti a risse/proteste perché quando ha capito che tatticamente e tecnicamente non c'era trippa per gatti ha provato a buttarla in caciara. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## Route66 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


Pagliaccio lo sei sempre stato ma ora sei anche un ex allenatore sopravvalutato.
La cosa triste è che c'è ancora gente che ti paga un sacco di soldi per fare queste di melma.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


“Mi fa un piacere tremendo”: credo che si riferisca alle tre pere che si è preso nel deretano anche quest’oggi, non ho altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mou è bollito ma la Roma è imbarazzante in troppi elementi.
> Hanno poi un atteggiamento in campo sbagliato.
> Tipico dell'ambiente romano.


Prenderei vari giocatori dalla Roma.
Anche solo per allungare la rosa.
Per me alcuni stanno remando contro.
Ormai considero Zaniolo un vecchio cuore rossonero.
Molti giocatori con potenziale.
Poi avrei preferito meno espulsioni visto che preferisco ostacolino seriamente la rube.
L'espulsione di Mancini 50% non la danno.
Dopo di ché, visto che a noi spesso ci hanno fregato e beffato portiamo a casa.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi secondo me il rigore di Abraham non c'era, volevo vedere se un rigore simile ce lo fischiavano contro. 
Il Var così non va bene, in Germania e Inghilterra non danno questi rigori, non vanno neanche a controllare.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2022)

Deve solo stare zitto questo pagliaccio,abbiamo giocato senza 7 titolari.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi secondo me il rigore di Abraham non c'era, volevo vedere se un rigore simile ce lo fischiavano contro.
> Il Var così non va bene, in Germania e Inghilterra non danno questi rigori, non vanno neanche a controllare.



Però dai, è stato ingenuo o istintivo Abraham, mettila come vuoi...s'è svegliato portiere, il movimento con il braccio è proprio per andare a parare il tiro....poi che la deviazione non è stata decisiva per la parata di Rui Patricio è vero, ma non è quella la determinante...


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però dai, è stato ingenuo o istintivo Abraham, mettila come vuoi...s'è svegliato portiere, il movimento con il braccio è proprio per andare a parare il tiro....poi che la deviazione non è stata decisiva per la parata di Rui Patricio è vero, ma non è quella la determinante...


Sul sito del corriere dello sport dicono che non l'ha neanche toccata e che non cambia direzione la palla. Sono proprio onesti oltre che orbi. Io l'ho visto subito in diretta che la palla ha cambiato traiettoria ma non pensavo per un fallo di mano.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi secondo me il rigore di Abraham non c'era, volevo vedere se un rigore simile ce lo fischiavano contro.
> Il Var così non va bene, in Germania e Inghilterra non danno questi rigori, non vanno neanche a controllare.


ma non scherziamo dai, già solo il movimento del giocatore fa capire la volontarietà del gesto. La palla poi viene deviata, anche se minimamente. E' rigore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Confrontate questo atteggiamento da piangina con quello di Maldini prima della partita.


Qualcuno vorrebbe anche da parte nostra ste frignate..per fortuna Paolo non ci umilierà mai con queste figuracce


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


ahahahaha godo pagliaccio rosicaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Certo, certo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno è un male l'atteggiamento di Paolo


Io sono tra quelli. La nobiltá d'animo non ti fa vincere. Marotta é un volpone e mette tutti nel sacco. Mou si é permesso di tirare in ballo il VAR? Con quello che abbiamo subito noi dal VAR ultimamente, qualcuno della Societá (Paolo... Pioli?...) doveva rispondergli sulle gengive in battuta stasera stessa.


----------



## sampapot (7 Gennaio 2022)

caro Sig. Mourinho, pure io sono contento che tu non sia venuto al Milan...quest'anno zero punti contro il Milan...e probabilmente "zero tituli" finché resterai a Roma....avanti così...mi spiace solo che anche domenica farai una figura barbina


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> caro Sig. Mourinho, pure io sono contento che tu non sia venuto al Milan...quest'anno zero punti contro il Milan...e probabilmente "zero tituli" finché resterai a Roma....avanti così...mi spiace solo che anche domenica farai una figura barbina


domenica farà una figura barbina e starà zitto,contro la rubbbbbbentussssss


----------



## Walker (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho a DAZN:"Siamo stati sempre in partita, fino al momento dell'espulsione. Una partita bassissima a livello tecnico. Abbiamo sbagliato le cose basiche. Tanti errori. Abbiamo perso palla con una facilità tremenda. Ma siamo stati sempre in partita. Ma devo parlare anche dell'arbitro e del VAR. Non riesco a vedere se c'è rigore. Il signor Aureliano era a casa ma voleva essere qui. Ho chiesto una clip per una ragione su questo rigore. Ha dato un altro rigore ed espulsione alla fine ad una squadra che perdeva 3-1. A livello arbitrale siamo sempre noi gli sfortunati. A San Siro contro il Milan noi siamo piccoli. Ma non voglio nascondere il fatto che noi abbiamo fatto una partita di basso livello tecnico. Siamo una squadra di media qualità che poteva avere qualche punto in più".
> 
> *Mourinho in conferenza sul no al Milan:"Quando vedo come ha reagito San Siro mi fa un piacere molto grande. Ho avuto tre anni fa la proprietà del Milan che mi voleva a Milano e dopo tre giorni ho deciso di no, mi fa un piacere tremendo aver preso quella decisione. Sono un professionista, ma esiste spazio per avere delle passioni e l’antagonismo a delle passioni. Sono appassionato della Roma, darò tutto alla Roma. Ma tornando indietro, dopo quello che è successo oggi sono doppiamente contento di quello che ho risposto. Loro sono venuti ma ho detto ‘torna a casa, io non vado’*


E si lamenta anche, che fra traverse, pali, rigore di Ibra sbagliato e altri rigori non dati poteva finire tranquillamente 6-1...


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2022)

Potrà non piacere la reazione di questo pagliaccio ma quando fanno rumore contro di noi poi succede sempre qualcosa.


----------

